
Google is completely redesigning AdWords - uptown
http://searchengineland.com/adwords-redesign-first-look-246074
======
eggy
In Dart and Angular 2. I have to take a look at Dart again. I thought it was
going to be left to wither and die, but with Flutter and now this, I have to
go back and take another look. The tooling was fun, and they are developing or
have developed a 'strong mode' for stronger typing.

------
rylest14
Love the new interface - going to make Adwords much more user friendly!

